

Ask HN: Is Github essential to your life? - revskill

I don't know the way you use Github everyday. Is it essential to your day ? How about a day without it ?
======
gcb0
I'd be more pressed by a day without bitbucket, as i only have public repos on
github, they ought be mirrored somewhere.

That's considering those services are down and i don't have access to any of
my many machines with local copies

